# Hawaii: Kona,  $350, May 1-8, Studio



## mgandrews

Royal Kona Resort.

Check in any day May 3,4,5 or 7  for $350/week.
Oceanfront resort on the Big Island,  Oceanview from unit.
King bed.  No kitchen.


----------



## LisaH

Which resort？


----------



## mgandrews

Oops.  Added resort name.


----------



## swiftyman

Anything mid-june?


----------



## mgandrews

nothing -- cancelling this thread


----------

